# Custom rod advice



## gnappi (Dec 24, 2019)

My GF bought me a semi custom rod (the builder makes this model in advance not to order) for Christmas and it's not at all what I can use.

It's 6'10". But the problem I have is 6' is my max usable length as my fishing bike (overhanging tree clearance) truck cab, and topper length can handle 6' max. 

The handle is VERY long, my fave pole has an 11" handle (from the center of the reel seat) which doesn't clank against my fishing vest or the bench seat in my boat (nope no pedestal seats) 

The blank is excellent, and VERY stiff (I fish for snakeheads a lot) and I'd need its length and the handle cut down to be usable or leave it as a boat only rod. I'm wondering If I can have either the original or another builder take off 10 inches from the handle and tip reasonably easy or would bringing it back and having him make me what I want instead be better. Balance is not an issue, my current rod is a bit tip heavy and I have no problem with it.


TIA for advice.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 26, 2019)

Gnappi, if you want to retain the handle, consider taking it to the rod builder and asking them to make it into a two piece rod by adding a ferrule. My dad once did that with a rod he had and it worked very well.

If you want to keep it a one piece and just make it shorter, I guess I would have them take the excess off the butt end and put on a new reel seat and handle.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 27, 2019)

I second the 2 piece idea 

You can cut down the handle but you will change the rod

On your bike you may just want to angle your rod holders to reduce height. I did this for my 11 foot surf rods to fish cape cod 

Trees hate long rods lol. At night the trees lower thos branches on me all the time


----------



## gnappi (Jan 8, 2020)

I wound up taking it to the builder and he graciously said he'd make anything I wanted at no extra charge. You could see he wanted to chuckle when I handed him my 6' heavy action ugly stick as an example. But, when I explained my needs he saw what I'm after and asked if there were any other touches I'd like. 

Well I'm not fussy but a handle tapered in the center would feel nice rather than a STR8 one so it will be ready in 2 weeks.


----------

